# Any tips for a new HE player



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Recently bought 2 IoB sets to split with a mate. I am taking the HE.
Anybody any tips for an army based on this? Was hoping to incorporate a dragon somewhere. Is a mage a better option than a prince on this? Would also like chariots and was wondering would a battalion be the next best step?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i brought the battalion after i brought my IoB its great. If you want to add more lothern seaguard to your current ones you can make the spearmen that come with the battalion in to seaguard, there are archers whats a good addition aswell as the bolt thrower. The chariot comes with the lions to make a white lion chariot is great to use aswell. So my answer would be yes it is a good step to take if you wanna go that way.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm no expert in HE's but i think i know the way they work.

By using lothern sea gaurd you have to play defensive to take advantage of those lovely bows.Try and get RBT's as they will help with the shooting phase. High Elf mages are awesome due their ability to pick any lore in the rule book and their own and still get +1 to dispel just because your a HE which combined with the way levels work mean a high elf gets a static +3 to dispel attempts if you bring a normal lvl2 mage.
Anyway always bring mages , for lores pick one with life and the other is up to you.

Dragons took a large hit due to the points limit for lords. If you are interested in bringing a dragon make sure its the prince with a great weapon and spend the rest on defensive gear. I don't know the names of the armour but uou can easily give your prince a 2+/4++ with armour save rerolls.

Persoanly though i think i lvl4 mage might be better than a dragon in the current edition for your lord options. Also believe when i say the dragon model is a pain to transport. My bro collects them the wings are prone to braking , if you buy a dragon don't glue the wings on , they have lugs so they can slide in the hole anyway.

I would bring in low point games 2 lvl2 mages and a BSB and higher points a lvl4 mage a lvl2 and a BSB. High elves already have a good leadership so a good general isn't mandatory but a BSB always helps.

If you can buy more lothern sea gaurd that would be great , there are lots of bits websites that stock cheap parts like the new lothern sea gaurd.I'm not sure how many to get but 2 units of 25-30 is pretty solid.

BTW what does the battleforce contain?


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

The battalion has a chariot an RTB, 20 archers and 20 spearmen. I've heard that the spearmen are a lot smaller than the sea guard that come with IoB. I wonder would they look stupid together? Maybe if I intermixed them it would look ok, then I would have 2 x 20 strong LSG. If you have LSG is there any point in having archers as a seperate unit.
Shame GW put a prince on griffon in the box. Seems to be way down the order of choice and probably best kept for the model rather than to use in an army.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Personaly i would keep the normal spearmen separate. They both have there uses.
Normal spearmen are more aggresive which you might want try sometime , normal archers have longbows which can useful in tournements etc as you can outrange your opponents 24" handguns etc.

The point i'm trying make is that battalion looks like it contains all the right stuff but its up to you if want to turn them into lothern sea gaurd.

I suppose i would mix everything up , buy a box of spearmen (16) and put 5 in the sea gaurd and add 10 to the normal 10 spearman in the battleforce.

This should give you a solid core of :

2 x 10 archers
1 x 30 spearmen
1 x 25 LSG

i think thats a pretty solid core , as the sea gaurd are armed with bows the 3rd rank can shoot too aslong as the are deployed in ranks of 10. The spearman might be a nice spot for a BSB of something.

Don't worry about different sized models i don't think they will be that different when they are all painted , i play with a mix of normal orcs and AoBR orcs which are a little smaller.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't use Teclis.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Wasabi said:


> Don't use Teclis.


This post is pretty unhelpful, but it does have a point. If you use Teclis (Or a mage with the Book of Hoeth), it's likely that a lot of players will accuse you of hopping onto High Elves just for the cheese factor. Obviously, this is not a good impression to give.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Any tips - 3 words: You'll be fine! 

As others have said a fewblock of 30 spearmen or seaguard(for larger games as they are more points), 20 archers to provide cover and soften those larger more annoying units (they are great for getting rid of those one or 2 mean that can stop a unit being steadfast against you by taking out a rank bonus).

Swordmaster is small unit of 10-14 work nicely and a block of 20 phoenix guard never goes astray.


With Lords and heroes - a BSB never goes a miss in 8th, along side a level 4 and 2 caster and if possible a nice combat lord (griffon would fill this role nicely).

If you ever come across a time where you have 50pts to spend somewhere a great eagle is always a good choice to harass those pesky warmachines, attempt march block or possibly deny a flanking unit a charge.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> With Lords and heroes - a BSB never goes a miss in 8th, along side a level 4 and 2 caster and if possible a nice combat lord (griffon would fill this role nicely).


A note on BSB's, magical banners may seem like a good idea with some of the great ones in the High Elf army book, but weigh it against the actual survivability of the elf who's bearing it. 5+ or so armor save and T3 isn't going to be surviving for long.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

HE BSB's have some of the best banners in the game, but if you take one your BSB wont survive the first round of combat. Still a lot of people run with a banner of the world dragon so that magic cant affect their deathstar unit (especially if they have Teclis in there)...

Personally I think the best thing to give a BSB is the armour of stars, its hillarious. Just when the enemy think they have got you caught you jump out of combat and are still close enough to give Ld re-rolls (and if you didnt charge then you have the next turn to get back into a unit). Plus its great in a challenge- challenge a chaos lord on dragon, you git first (even with a great weapon) and do a little damage then get hit, take a wound and teleport out of combat. This is even nastier if you have a lore of life mage as you can give the BSB his wound back so he can teleport again.


----------

